

Is the panic over Detroit real? - bootload
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/11/18/isThePanicOverDetroitReal.html

======
noonespecial
The biggest problem with these arguments is that when you cancel everything
out on both sides of the equation, what you're left with is using tax dollars
to build (lousy) cars that we don't need.

Yes, of course allowing that many people to suddenly be unemployed is simply
untenable. I just think that there has to be a better way to employ them.
Whatever you think about the "new deal" the roads and bridges we got out of it
a are quite a bit more useful to all of us than 400 more acres of "Aveos".

